
On the other side of Prime Day, Amazon workers brace for 'two months of hell' - juokaz
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/private-facebook-group-amazon-workers-brace-prime-day-n1029786
======
foxyv
Working at UPS I always loved Christmas time rush. No standing around or
getting sent home early. Then again I was part time and the UPS I remember is
7 years ago. Also UPS didn't tell me when I could use the restroom or try and
keep performance targets on me. The difference a union makes in these types of
jobs is pretty sweet.

------
lostmymind66
I'm also now sure where there is criticism that employees need to turn to
'federal assistance'. Amazon warehouse jobs have been on the high-end in terms
of pay for this kind of job for many years. Well above minimum wage in most
states.

